# 1941 schwinn majestic



## mpr455 (Apr 20, 2010)

just finished with the first round of cleaning and polishing. found some of the correct parts i needed and had messinger saddle restored by bob-cycles. i cannot begin to tell you  what a great job he did on the seat and he tracked down some missing pieces i needed. i will continue cleaning this thing up and riding while the weather stays nice(it's only april in chicago).


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice bike! Looks great! How'd it look before?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow so far so good looks great!


----------



## blue53 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a sweet looking ride.  Very nice.

Lee


----------



## mruiz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 1946 Majestic, in green. Yes it is a female bike, skip tooth, with black-out hubs. Same head badge as yours. Yours looks very nice.
 Mitch


----------

